# Luftwaffe to fly over Britain for 70th anniversary



## Colin1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Messerschmitts and Spitfires to share the skies

*By Richard Alleyne*
_Daily Telegraph Friday October 30th 2009_

RAF Spitfires and Luftwaffe Messerschmitts are to share the skies above Britain for the first time since the Second World War.

The German Air Force has been invited to bring its historic fighters to the Battle of Britain 70th anniversary celebrations at the RAF International Tattoo next July.
Joining the Messerschmitts, which fought countless dogfights with Spitfires and Hurricanes, will be historic planes from the Italian Air Force, which flew alongside their German allies.
It is the first time the German and Italian Air Forces have been asked to take part in the International Air Tattoo at RAF Fairford, Gloucester - the biggest annual celebration of military aircraft in the world.

Organisers visited the German and Italian Embassies in London earlier this month to invite their air forces to join the displays in the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight.

Tim Prince, the Tattoo's director, said it was important to recognise the bravery and honour the fallen of both sides of the conflict. "The Air Tattoo is renowned the world over for being a place where nations come together in a spirit of friendship to share their passion for aviation" he said.

"The German military has been a great supporter of the Air Tattoo for many years and we're delighted it will be taking part in this important anniversary."

He said the Tattoo would celebrate not just the roles of the principal players in the Battle of Britain - the Germans, British and Italians - but all 17 countries that were involved.

The invitation to air forces that were once Britain's sworn enemies was welcomed by war veterans and military associations.

Pat Beard, a former RAF officer from Tewkesbury, Gloucester said enough time has passed for old hostilities to be forgotten and the historic event celebrated by all concerned.
"It is a war long gone and we have all joined hands now to work together" he said.
"Everyone who fought in the war was an airman regardless of which side he was on and I think there was a feeling of great comradeship between them all."

A spokesman for the Cheltenham branch of the British Legion said "We see nothing wrong with the Germans and Italians coming to the Tattoo to take part in this commemoration at all. We are all friends now. There is no way this should be a problem for anyone."

Robert Lee, national spokesman for the Royal British Legion said "The fact is that today the Germans and Italians are our allies in Afghanistan. We are now in the middle of a Poppy Appeal here and our theme is about supporting the wounded and bereaved as a result of what is happening in the Afghan conflict."

Dubbed Britain's finest hour by Winston Churchill, the Battle of Britain in 1940 was the prelude to Hitler's planned Operation Sea Lion, the invasion of Britain. The Luftwaffe's failure to establish air superiority over the outnumbered RAF meant that plans for the invasion were shelved. 

Lasting less than four months, it was the first major campaign fought entirely by air forces.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2009)

Gees, I would love to see that!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2009)

Very cool. I might have to make a trip over there. I have been to the Air Tattoo back in 1997 and it really was a great time. Probably the best airshow I have ever been to.

However the information above is not true. The German and Italian Air Forces have taken part in the Air Tattoo before. I am looking at the Air Tattoo guide that I bought back in 1997, and it lists all the participants.

From the German Air Force:
C-160D Transall (LTG 63)
Mig-29 (JG 73)
Tornado (AkG 51)
Tornado ECR (JbG 52)

From the German Navy:
Atlantic
Dornier Do 28D Skyservant
Dornier Do 228
Sea King MK41
Tornado
Lynk Mk88

From the Italian Air Force:
AMX (32 Stormo)
Atlantic (30 Stormo)
P180 Avanti (RSV)
BD808GE (14 Stormo)
TF-104G Starfighter (9 Stormo)
Tornado ADV (53 Stormo)

Of course I could have misunderstood the information and they are talking about WW2 German and Italian aircraft.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anybody know how many vintage aircraft from each country are flying? I didn't think there were that many Bf 109s flyable.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 30, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> However the information above is not true. The German and Italian Air Forces have taken part in the Air Tattoo before. I am looking at the Air Tattoo guide that I bought back in 1997, and it lists all the participants.
> 
> Of course I could have misunderstood the information and they are talking about WW2 German and Italian aircraft.


I'm not gunning for this guy - he's a journalist, he's quite likely to have got it wrong himself
but yes, I think he's implying that it's for WWII German and Italian aircraft


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2009)

WOW, I had no idea Germany flew the Mig-29. Found a pic, beautiful!


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 30, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> WOW, I had no idea Germany flew the Mig-29. Found a pic, beautiful!


I think they were a left-over from the collapse of the Soviet Union (East Germany).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> I think they were a left-over from the collapse of the Soviet Union (East Germany).



Wow, all I ever get is left-over meatloaf.


I wonder if the Messerschmitts are 108's of the Spanish built 109's.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2009)

probably HA's


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> I'm not gunning for this guy - he's a journalist, he's quite likely to have got it wrong himself
> but yes, I think he's implying that it's for WWII German and Italian aircraft



Actually I think I did just misunderstood him. The very first line says "Messerschmitts and Spitfire"....

It's late, I need to get to bed.



vikingBerserker said:


> WOW, I had no idea Germany flew the Mig-29. Found a pic, beautiful!



When East Germany fell, the former West Germany took over a lot of the former Eastern Block's equipment.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 30, 2009)

Great! I'll be there.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2009)

Sure hope you guys can get some photos...that looks like it's going to be an awesome show!


----------



## seesul (Oct 30, 2009)

Hope this one will be there 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzgYkfq9OVw_ and Flugwerk as well 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBv6yexqGwE_
But I guess it´s just a wish...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Does anybody know how many vintage aircraft from each country are flying? I didn't think there were that many Bf 109s flyable.



I got to see one of the flying Bf 109s a few months ago. Very very cool. 

Here is a list of flyable Luftwaffe aircraft that I know of.
Bf 109E-7 Werk Nr. 3579 (Canada)
Bf 109G-10 Werk Nr. 151591 (Germany)
Do 24T-3 (TT) Werk Nr. 5345 (Philippines)
Fw 190A? Werk Nr. ? (It is a Flugwerk Fw 190, I am not sure if it is original or new built. I saw it fly a few months ago)
Ju 52/3m Werk Nr. 5489 (Germany)
Ju 52/3m Werk Nr. 6580 (Switzerland)
Ju 52/3m Werk Nr. 6595 (Switzerland)
Ju 52/3m Werk Nr. 6610 (Switzerland)
CASA 352L (Ju 52/3m) Werk Nr. 67 (Spain)
CASA 352L (Ju 52/3m) Werk Nr. 96 (Switzerland)
CASA 352L (Ju 52/3m) Werk Nr. 102 (Spain)
Ju 52/3m Werk Nr. 24 (France)
CASA 352L (Ju 52/3m) Werk Nr. 164 (South Africa)

*Spanish Bf 109s (HA-1112s) that are already flying as Bf 109s with DB 605 engines.*
HA-1112-M1L Werk Nr. 139 (Germany) (rebuilt as a Bf 109G-4)
HA-1112-M1L (Werk Nr. 156) (Germany) (rebuilt as a Bf 109G-6)

*Spanish Bf 109s (HA-1112s) being rebuilt to flying condition with DB 605 engines as Bf 109G's. *
HA-1112-M1L Werk Nr. 133 (Germany) (Being built to a Bf 109G-6)

*Currently being restored to flying status.*
Bf 109E-7 Werk Nr. 1983 (England)
Bf 109E-7 Werk Nr. 2023 (USA)
Bf 109E-1/B Werk Nr. 4034 (England)
Bf 109F-1 Werk Nr. ? (France)
Bf 109F-4 Werk Nr. 8347 (Russia)
Bf 109F-4 Werk Nr. 8461 (USA)
Bf 109F-4 Werk Nr. 8993 (Germany)
Bf 109F-4 Werk Nr. 10144 (USA)
Bf 109F-4 Werk Nr. 10256 (USA)
Fw 189A-2 Werk Nr. 0112100 (Germany)
Fw 190F-8 Werk Nr. 5415 (England)
Fw 190A-3 Werk Nr. 5467 (USA)
Fw 190A-5 Werk Nr. 0151227 (USA)
Fw 190A-8 Werk Nr. 173056 (USA)
Fw 190A-6 Werk Nr. 55047 (USA)
Fw 190F-8 Werk Nr. 931862 (USA)
He 111P-2 Werk Nr. 5883 (Austria)
CASA-2.111B (He 111) Werk Nr. 152 (USA)
Junkers A 50 Werk Nr. 3517 (Germany)
Bf 110C-4 Werk Nr. 3577 (Italy)



seesul said:


> Hope this one will be there
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzgYkfq9OVw_ and Flugwerk as well
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBv6yexqGwE_
> But I guess it´s just a wish...




I was fortunate enough to see that very same Bf 109 fly at an airshow here in Germany last month. I think that is the same Fw 190 that I saw flying at the airshow as well.

Here is a few pics and vids that I took:



























Vids:


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Chris!



> Bf 109E-7 Werk Nr. 3579 (Canada)



That may be the one pbfoot is associated with.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2009)

God I would kill to ride in the Bf 110 being restored.


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2009)

looks like a date to put down on my holiday calender


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder if I could convince them to patch together a couple of Do 17's and finish off what they started when bombing Croydon 70 years ago?

Sh*thole


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 1, 2009)

It sounds like it is going to be a great airshow.
Wish I could afford to go... 


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> I wonder if I could convince them to patch together a couple of Do 17's and finish off what they started when bombing Croydon 70 years ago?
> 
> Sh*thole


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 6, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> I wonder if I could convince them to patch together a couple of Do 17's and finish off what they started when bombing Croydon 70 years ago?
> 
> Sh*thole



....and after that, we can get Tom Cruise's address....


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 6, 2009)

Kudos to the nations involved! 

I'm not so sure I'd like to see a Japanese airshow over Pearl Harbor...

nope, i couldn't see it.... 
I'm sure some old timer Londoners are a bit unnerved but it's symbolic of how great nations should behave.

makes me think of this toon


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 6, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> I'm not so sure I'd like to see a Japanese airshow over Pearl Harbor...



Good point comiso! A Zero flying over the Arizona Memorial doesn't work.

TO


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 6, 2009)

It was weird for me to see one flying over the Queen Mary in Long Beach in 1981.


Wheels


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 6, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> It was weird for me to see one flying over the Queen Mary in Long Beach in 1981.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Shoot, i live in long beach in 1981... wish i would have saw that!

.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> -cut-
> makes me think of this toon



Well, since we're in 1430 according to the islamic calendar...you do the math.  
Apart from that, Doonesbury rocks. It pokes fun, not just at the establishment, but also at the critics of said establishment. 
And another thing, jumping back on topic: That's a flight display I'd like to see!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 7, 2009)

I was living outside of Pearl Harbor back in '99 when they started filming "Pearl Harbor". The airplanes zooming around were frikkin awesome! Kinda made the hairs on the back of your neck break-dance. 'Course, I wasn't in to history at the time, so it didn't really hit me all that hard. But it did sort of make you feel like you were yanked back in time to Dec 1941.

The movie, of course, sucked.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 7, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> Shoot, i live in long beach in 1981... wish i would have saw that!
> 
> .


It was part of the 4th of July events on the ship.
There was a 4 plane flyover with mock dogfights and strafing runs on the ship.
There was a Corsair, a Zero and two other planes which I can't remember at the moment.
The thing that still stands out in my mind is how small the planes looked in comparison to the Queen Mary.


Wheels


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 7, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> It was part of the 4th of July events on the ship.
> There was a 4 plane flyover with mock dogfights and strafing runs on the ship.
> There was a Corsair, a Zero and two other planes which I can't remember at the moment.
> The thing that still stands out in my mind is how small the planes looked in comparison to the Queen Mary.
> ...



I hate you....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 8, 2009)

What I hate is that I didn't have a video camera to tape it at the time.
I know video of it existed because it was on the news the next day.
I've tried searching for some but the event is so old that I can't find anything relating to it.


Wheels


----------

